# How much food? advice please...



## Ceilidh_Eliza (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi, 

I'm a bit confused as to how much I should be feeding my Hermann. He is just under a year old and the length of my little finger. The breeder I got him from said 3 dandelion leaves a day will be sufficient. This doesn't seem like a lot. Shall I feed him more than once a day? How do I know if he's hungry later on?

Thankyou!


----------



## GBtortoises (Aug 5, 2010)

Three dandelion leaves a day is not sufficient and a Hermann's diet should consist of much more than just dandelion leaves! Most people feed their tortoises, especially young tortoises once daily. When indoors I feed mine every other day but leave fiberous foods in their enclosures for them to browse on all the time. When outdoors they get much of their food from what grows in their enclosures and I add additional foods 2-3 times weekly.

As far as how much food at each feeding, that is always being debated. Some say feed as much food as they will finish within a certain time frame. That time frame varies depending upon who you listen too and could be anywhere from about 15 minutes to 30 minutes or more. I don't think there is any accurate answer because tortoises eating habits are different based on their species, size, and the environment that they're in (heat, light, humidity, etc..). I tell new owners the following basic guideline to use as a starting point until they fine tune their own methods: For newborn and young tortoises up to about 4" I suggest feeding them the amount of food that is about twice their body size at each feeding. For larger tortoises I suggest the amount about the size of their body at each feeding. This is based on Mediterranean species only; Greeks, Hermann's, Marginateds and even Russians. I can't speak for species from other areas. Along with their normal feedings I also always suggest leaving some high fiberous leafy foods and quality hay in their enclosure at all times to browse on as they want to.
I also keep a shallow container of calcium carbonate powder available at all times for them to consume as they need to.

As far as the type of foods for a Hermann's (and other Mediterraneans) the list is vast and by no means conclusive: clover, dandelion, vetch, purslane, lambswort, chicory, broad and narrow leaf plantain, endive, escarole, romaine, mustard and beet greens, collard greens, spinach, kale, cabbage, tree leaves, squash, pumpkin, sweet potato, green and yellow beans, peas and much more more. This is by no means a complete list! The key is to provide a constantly varied, quality diet as much as possible so that your tortoise has the opportunity to consume a vast array of vitamins and minerals from it's food source. Some will suggest staying away from foods such as spinach, kale and others because of oxilac acid. I do not believe in keeping them out of the diet, just feeding in moderation. Again, if the diet is constantly varied your tortoise isn't going to be exposed to large amounts of those types of food at any given time. 

The most important part of a Northern Mediterranean tortoise diet is simply water. Northern Mediterranean tortoises, especially Eastern Hermann's will drink water in large amounts and often if given the opportunity (and they should be). Water not only keeps them well hydrated and active but aids their digestive system in flushing out wastes and unabsorbed calcium and other minerals. Baby Hermann's especially should either have constant access to drinking water or be "soaked" in very shallow water at least every other day when being kept at normal activity range temperatures.

Tortoises are always "hungry later on"! They have the instinctual quality to eat whenever food is present. In the wild, where living conditions aren't as easy that instinct serves them well. In captivity, where most if not all of their daily hardships are removed that instinct of consuming everything in sight can lead to some health problems or conditions that result in health problems.


----------



## Isa (Aug 5, 2010)

GB gave you very good advices  I agree that 3 dandelions a day is not enough and feeding only dandelions could be very bad for your baby. I only give dandelions once a week to my Hermann. I feed my Hermann every morning and in the late afternoon. Some days, he will eat more and some others, less. There is always food available in his enclosure during the day and he is perfectly healty


----------



## Gus (Aug 5, 2010)

I agree with GB advices......

Ceilidh try to put some vegetable a side if your small baby tort at least there's something to nib of.

I always put extra for my star....


----------



## Ceilidh_Eliza (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks Guys!

I have tried him on some buddliea bush, flowers and leaves and I also put some new bramble leaves in there with him, but he really didnt want to know! As soon as I put dandelion leaf in there, he was straight in gobbling it up! I tried him on a small amount of pepper, and I also put some forsythia leaves that I had growing in my gardern, but he couldnt care less! I wonder if theres a way to encourage him......I obviously dont want to keep feeding him dandelion and nipplewort! He drinks really well and expels the old water every morning, which is good, and he's starting to come round in terms of exploring, only probelm now is getting him to eat!


----------



## Isa (Aug 6, 2010)

Have you tried Radichio, escarole, chicory and spring mix?


----------

